# Webalizer HowTo ?



## AlexD1979 (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Ich verzweifel noch an diesem Tool. Kann mir jemand ein gutes HowTo oder Hilfestellung geben, wie ich die LogFiles eines IIS sinnvoll auswerte?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Mai 2006)

Wie der Webalizer auf Windows funktioniert, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Unter Linux musst du für jede auszuwertende Statistik ein eigenes Konfig-File erstellen. Wenn du die Statistiken für mehrere Domains auswerten willst, musst du demnach mehrere Konfig-Files erstellen und die nacheinander als Konfig-File an den Webalizer-Aufruf übergeben.


----------



## AlexD1979 (3. Mai 2006)

soweit ich weiß, kann der Webalizer aber standardmäßig nicht die iss Dateien lesen, dazu müssen die konvertiert werden. Kennt da jemand was zu?


----------



## Flex (3. Mai 2006)

Google sagt:
http://www.aspheute.com/artikel/20021030.htm



			
				Link hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unter http://www.medasys-lille.com/webalizer/ gibt es eine auf den IIS optimierte Version welche auch W3C Logfiles lesen kann. Webalizer ist auf dieser Seite in diversen Sprachen und Entwicklungsstadien erhältlich. Im Umfang eines jeden Downloads sind folgende Dateien enthalten, welche man zunächst in ein Verzeichnis (in unserem Beispiel ist das "d:\webalizer\") entpackt:


----------



## gorim (4. Mai 2006)

Ich benutze für den IIS AWStats.

http://awstats.sourceforge.net/

Ich nutze allerdings nicht das ganze Spektrum der Analysefunktionen, sondern nur die Hauptseite. Und das funktioniert gut. Eine Anleitung ist auch dabei, die den Umgang mit dem IIS erklärt. Es ist keine Konvertierung der Logfiles nötig, sondern man muß lediglich im IIS das Format etwas anders einstellen.

bis dann
gorim


----------

